# brass router bushing guide kit set



## petermac67 (Oct 11, 2011)

This is my first time on Router Forum and I have 1 query can some one tell me where in Australia I can buy a Brass Router bushing guide kit sets I have looked on the Computer of the woodworking tool supplies but can't find any that stock them I have an old chap who lives opperate me who has been teaching me many wood working ideas but he can't remember were he had bought his . Hoping for an early reply.

Regards Petermac67


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings Peter and welcome to the router forums, we are glad to have you join us.


----------



## pal (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi Peter, Welcome to the forums.
You can pick the bushings up at McJings McJING Online Tools Products Search ($25.00) ,or try Ebay router template guides | eBay
Harbour Freight http://www.harborfreight.com/catalogsearch/result?q=router+bushing&hftref=cj They Post to Australia 

Regards
Harold


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Peter, I do not believe either company will ship the larger Oak Park/Veritas style brass guide bushings to Oz. The more you learn about working with guide bushings the more you will want the larger sizes. These bushings mount in a 1-1/2" through hole and this allows for easier viewing and dust extraction. Add to that the extra combinations you get with the larger sizes and it is an easy decision. There are also hole reducing bushings available. Lee Valley/Veritas has the best prices but Oak Park offers additional sizes. My gift to forums members is I re-ship items for actual cost using the US Postal Service, insured. While this costs extra since you pay two shipping charges it makes these items available which otherwise would not be. Contact me for details if you are interested by clicking on my name, selecting public profile, the contact info tab and choose send an email. 


Oak Park Enterprises Ltd.: Catalogue
1-3/4" Brass Template Guides - Lee Valley Tools
Inlay Sets - Lee Valley Tools
1-3/4" Router Plate Inserts - Lee Valley Tools


----------

